# I Got New Pigeons !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

One blue bar and a red bar. Their names are Bonnie and Clyde!! yea, there in their temporary home so yea!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Really nice birds  .


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

excellent pair,.sure like to pose well,..good luck,.james waller


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

No offense but those are ferals right? Did you buy them from anyone?


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> No offense butthose are ferals right? Did you buy them from anyone?


yea, they looked like ferals. but yea, i got them from my aunt that lives in nc.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Your Aunt breeds ferals?


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Your Aunt breeds ferals?


idk, i think those are rescues, but i don't really know. she might breed some ferals with the ones she already has, but i think those ferals are rescued or something like that. but i'll try asking her!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Either way, they are very nice pijies and congradulations!


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

A handsome pair!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Animallover5109* just so you know, the pic is not showing, I'm not sure if moderator needs to approve it before it shows...


----------



## animallover5109 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a quick question do these pigeons look like a healthy 7 day old pigeons???? I need this answer. I also want to know when can i take them out of the nest and feed them on their own. The picture is next to my Name in the upper left hand corner. Click on the green button and then on the view public profile.


----------

